# Magia por categorías > Mentalismo >  bombilla que se enciende.

## KENDAL MAGIC

hola pues habri este tema por que quisiera saber algunas ideas para mezclar el efecto de la bombilla que se enciende ya que lo tengo y lo unico que se me a ocurrido es decir que la enciendo con la mente y avezes junto a la gente y enciendo con su mente (supustamente) hasta tres o 4 bombillas, busco ideas de con que puedo mezclar este efecto.

----------


## KENDAL MAGIC

que nadie lo conoce...? :(

----------


## pujoman

con la bombilla que explota

----------


## winehouse

Si, con la bombilla que explota, claro si estas dispuesto a pagar una bombilla especial cada vez

----------


## Dantestorm

Por ejemplo, llegas y haces que la bombilla se ilumine, y luego al sacar a un espectador haces la que explota y dices que no pude controlar su poder. :D  :D

----------


## KENDAL MAGIC

no tengo la bombilla que explota y ademas tendria que pagar una bombilla especial cada vez que haga el acto y eso saldria costoso.

----------


## pujoman

Hay maneras de fabricarse gimmicks para la bombilla que se enciende...y reaprovechables, de tal manera que si explota...sacas el gimick y a otra bombilla.

saludos

----------


## Dantestorm

Tienes razón...ahí me has pillado!!! :D 
Pues haz lo siguiente... coges tú, y haces que haya luz. Luego que lo intenten varios espectadores. Y luego tú otra vez. 
El efecto de intentarlo ellos personalmente y que no les salga refuerza la sensación de imposible. :D

----------


## KENDAL MAGIC

pues si pero igual no hay otra idea ya que yo no tengo el dispositivo para la bombilla que explota.

----------


## pujoman

pues haz la levitacion okito, pero con la bombilla

----------


## KENDAL MAGIC

mmm si seria buena idea y pero cuando hago efectos con bombillo y doblar metales solo lo hago en un pleno acto de mentalismo no meto nada de magia entonces no se sera que severia sospechoso?


una levitacion de bombillo se veria sospechoso?


lo has probado ya en una sesion de mentalismo y que reaccion tiene el publico?

----------


## pujoman

una levitacion es de lo mas mentalista que he visto(bueno no xd)...superar las leyes de la gravedad, telekinesia,... la levitacion, si no haces super paseos de la bombilla, simplemente sostrenerla y hacer unos pases se logra un buen efecto.

saludos

----------


## KENDAL MAGIC

se me a ocurrido algo decir que el espectador con el pensamiento puede prender una bombilla entonces le doy un interruptor al especatod le digo que se concentre y que cuando este listo encienda el interruptor y zas cuando lo enciende se enciende la bombilla y despues la hago levitar diciendo que mi mente es de gran capacidad que avazes suspendo objetos el el aire sin nisiquiera darme cuanta que tal..?

----------


## winehouse

Eso es mentalismo?

----------


## KENDAL MAGIC

si por que?

----------


## winehouse

Tendrías que dar un espacio entre el tiempo en que se enciende el foco y la levitación... go que tendría mucho impacto seria que empezara a levitar el foco apagado, y que en medio del aire se prende. Eso estaria excelente

----------


## Ravenous

> se me a ocurrido algo decir que el espectador con el pensamiento puede prender una bombilla entonces le doy un interruptor al especatod le digo que se concentre y que cuando este listo encienda el interruptor y zas cuando lo enciende se enciende la bombilla


Eso no entra en el campo del mentalismo a partir del momento en el que introduces el interruptor.

----------


## KiKeNiCo

> Iniciado por KENDAL MAGIC
> 
> se me a ocurrido algo decir que el espectador con el pensamiento puede prender una bombilla entonces le doy un interruptor al especatod le digo que se concentre y que cuando este listo encienda el interruptor y zas cuando lo enciende se enciende la bombilla
> 
> 
> Eso no entra en el campo del mentalismo a partir del momento en el que introduces el interruptor.



Efectivamente; es más, el sentimiento mágico pasaría a ser una mera fascinación, y eso no es ir a mejor. En palabras de *Pit Hartling*, sobre la magia en general:

_"La magia es el arte de producir la sensación de lo imposible, y para conseguirlo, la rutina debe cumplir dos condiciones:
1, debe engañar absolutamente, y 2, no debe considerarse algo real"._ 

Es decir, el encender una bombilla con un interruptor, no es fascinante; el encender una bombilla con un interruptor con el que no hay conexión "física", puede serlo, pero desde luego no a nivel mágico.

En una in-crescendo, el efecto podría ser: 

1, una bombilla se enciende en manos del mago;

2, se enciende en manos de la espectadora;

3, planteamos un reto: sobre una mesa (o similar), sin que la energía fluya por un cuerpo, sino que se transmita a distancia, se intenta encender. Cuesta trabajo, mucho...parece que algo ocurre...y levita la bombilla. 

_Concentras el interés sobre un reto "imposible" y rompes la monotonía del efecto a nivel mental del espectador: y eso es un mazazo._

y 4, aprovechando la disposición mental del espectador, ahora sí, la bombilla se enciende brevemente en el aire, para caer de nuevo apagada sobre la mesa.

_La cabeza del espectador sólo procesa la levitación (has causado una ruptura brusca en su proceso mental), por lo que el hecho de encender la bombilla vuelve a golpearle como en el primer momento._

----------


## KENDAL MAGIC

mmm no lo habia tomado en cuanta mmm si lo de el interruptor es un chusco asi que voy a cambiar...  :Wink:

----------


## chiripicajoso

yo no se hacer ninguno y me gustaría aprender pero no se donde

----------


## chiripicajoso

yo no se hacer ninguno y me gustaría aprender pero no se donde

----------


## Coloclom

Hola, mi padre me ha dicho que cuando una bombilla normal está ya a una temperatura muy elevada, una simple gota de agua sobre el cristal la haría explotar.
Empezar ya con una bombilla encendida no debería presentar problema, el paso sería encontrar el método que te permitiese dejar caer una gota de agua encima, sin darle la espalda al público, y sin que lo noten.
Es una idea muy complicada, no sé si te puede servir...

Un saludo

----------


## pujoman

No es buena idea...porque primero..hay altas probabilidades que te quemes, dos: añadir la gota puede ser tarea dificil, 3: si estas en escenario...puedes tener la bombilla ya conectada (aqui se podria tener una excusa buena...pero en close-up seria tarea dificl llevar una bombilla que este ardiendo) 4: Bombilla explosiva de yigal Mesika, te ahorras faenas

saludoss

----------


## Coloclom

gracias Pujoman, no conocía la bombilla explosiva. Tienes razón

----------


## CroW

D-ligh??...

Saludos,
CroW.

----------

